# My rat bit my cat ! :/



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, she bit him, he wasn't even trying to get her or anything , he was just looking at her, cause he had never seen a rat before... I know rats can get territorial, but she's only still a baby, and my cat was only looking he wasn't even touchin the cage, she bit him through the bars, she wasn't showing any sign of aggression untill she darted forward to bite him... Now im scared she's gonna start biting us, cause she's never bitten before, and she made the cat bleed on the nose :/ poor mittens, I usually keep him away from the cage and he snuck in to have a peek, he doesn't mean any harm he really gentle and I know he doesn't even want to get the rat. I was just wondering is there any cautions to make sure she doesn't become more aggressive, or is she always going to be like this to the cat? my other rat seems unfazed by the cat ad doesnt mind him, and maybe is there any ways to get her used to the cat? Because the cat was here before her. I love both my pets and I just want them to get along, By the way mittens is okay, his nose did bleed, but I wiped it and it stopped, when he got bit he just moved back and layed down, didn't even retaliate. He was so calm! I'm so surprised I know this is silly, but now I'm a tiny bit scared to put my hand in the cage


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, well first of all I wouldn't recommend letting anyone, be they human, cat or dog, get close enough to the cage bars that a bite could happen. 

It's just not a good idea. Rats often think anything coming through the bars is food and their instinct is to grab and pull it in. I got myself a hard bite the other day when I was fixing a hammock and one of my rats thought the tip of my finger was food, which was my fault for making that mistake. 

Secondly, even though you know that your cat won't bite (on that subject, I wouldn't take the chance. You don't want to put your pets in that position because they do have instincts that can take you and them by surprise at any moment) your rat doesn't know that. Rats aren't stupid, just because they might have never seen a cat before doesn't mean they won't instinctively know that cats are the enemy. It's not really fair to assume the rat was being vicious just because it bit a cat that was coming too close to her home, which as far as the rat is concerned is her safe place (ie; no cats allowed!). If you were a rat, you'd probably react the same way.

Don't worry about putting your hand in, if she's never bitten you before then she's not going to start just because of the cat incident. But yes, be careful with the cat. My dogs are generally good with rats but I still always supervise and call them away from the cages if silly rat tails are hanging out the bars. It's better to never take the chance than to place trust in an animal that doesn't know any better and end up losing or injuring your pets.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to have a part wild rat, she attacked mice on-sight, she tore up my neighbors hand, and when she was living outdoors she kept cats out of the backyard. On the other hand, she was the smartest and most loving rat you could imagine to her family.

I'm pretty sure you'r rat can tell the difference between you and your cat, I really wouldn't worry about her becoming aggressive towards you unless you already have a problem with her. But I would definitely keep her and your cat at a distance from one another.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*For hundreds of years, cats have chased and killed rats. I believe I read an article somewhere, that during a scientific study, a cat was introduced to a group of rats, and the rats fled in terror, even though they had been raised and bred in a lab for 50 generations. The terror of smelling cat is just in their genes at this point. My Charlie, was exploring the couch as usual, and my cat happened to be sleeping on the lower part, Charlie got one whiff of my cat, and bolted faster than I could train my eyes on him, down into my shirt for protection. 

You on the other hand have "Human that gives me food and love" smell. so she shouldn't bite you. 
Just make sure to not pet your cat right before you put your hand in the cage, and you should be fine, or if you do, wash your hands with a soap that the rat recognizes. 
*


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. Just try to keep the kitty away. We have to do that with our rats too....Jabberwocky LOVES rats (he actually spent most of his time with my Batou when they were in the shelter together lol), but we don't want to take chances either (Batou is bigger than most kittens lol).

Anyway, my littlest, sweetest girl will turn into an aggro-machine if Jabberwocky even comes close to the girls cage (which we don't allow...but cats can be sneaky). I think it's a reaction to a possible predator (but I could be wrong).


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Charliesmom said:


> *For hundreds of years, cats have chased and killed rats. I believe I read an article somewhere, that during a scientific study, a cat was introduced to a group of rats, and the rats fled in terror, even though they had been raised and bred in a lab for 50 generations. The terror of smelling cat is just in their genes at this point. My Charlie, was exploring the couch as usual, and my cat happened to be sleeping on the lower part, Charlie got one whiff of my cat, and bolted faster than I could train my eyes on him, down into my shirt for protection.
> 
> You on the other hand have "Human that gives me food and love" smell. so she shouldn't bite you.
> Just make sure to not pet your cat right before you put your hand in the cage, and you should be fine, or if you do, wash your hands with a soap that the rat recognizes.
> *


This is exactly what I was trying to say....but with better information


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes I know, the rat must have felt threatened, I just freaked cause I never seen her bite anyone before, especially draw blood,


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I must admit, if I was a little rat and a cat shoved it's face at me, I would have no idea its intentions were good.
I would panic and bite, as well. xD

Just practice caution with your cat, they're more likely to get hurt than anything. lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I really don't know about fear, but when it came to our part wild girl, who was generally a wonderful sweetheart, if something upset her, she killed it. If she couldn't kill it, she shredded it. And like I said, not a single cat came anywhere near our property for the whole summer when she was living outside.


----------

